# ID this plant plz



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

I have collected a bunch if this plant (Looks like Crypt balanse but im not sure)
submerged :
















A stem :








A bunch :
















It's look a bit more red than the C.Balanse


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

Free crypts Very nice dude


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

i think is balansea


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

"Cryptocoryne crispatula Engler var. balansae (Gagnepain) N. Jacobsen"

Balansae has brownish red cultivars or varieties. I'm not sure it's native to Viet Nam, I thought it was a Thai plant. But I really don't know.

http://www.nationaalherbarium.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/bal/bal.html doesn't seem to actually say.

But, if it has bullate leaves it's the plant we know as "balansae" regardless of location or leaf color.

Nice find.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Thank you all for informations.
But im wondering why the "Thai's balansae" is green,and this one is red.
And more than that,in my tank its doesnt grow long like balansae,it grow in short leaves bushes.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Two possbilities: plants tend to be more red/brown if nitrates are low OR it might just be a variety of balansae that tends to be more red. There is a red/brown variety, maybe you've got one as well.

Can you say exactly where you found the plant? Do you happen to have GPS coordinates?


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Nah GPS here.
But it is from Giang Dien Water fall,Long Khanh,Viet Nam.


----------

